# Schwinn DX. Help!



## asprey*3 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hello, I'm trying to get a front fork springer for my 1940/41 Schwinn DX. They seem to be very hard to get (or at least, very elusive to me). I know that waiting months/years for that special part to come by, its part of the game. But I'VE WAITED TOO LONG! I'm thinking on getting prewar Schwinn 26'' forks and mount them in a Schwinn 26" post war 47/48 front springer. Would it be a very foolish thing to do? Was the size/type of the forks,  the only change between pre-post war front springers or I'll be making a frankenstein? Would the Schwinn  47/48 springer fit my Schwinn DX 40/41? Are the girls springers longer? HELP!!!! Thanks-
Kind regards.


----------



## Xcelsior (Feb 22, 2011)

Actually the legs would work from a postwar springer on the dx models but the yoke or steer tube is quite a bit different.  Not only in the shape of the bottom of the yoke , but the length of it is not as long as a postwar one. The bearing race and bearings are different also to fit the prewar head bearing cups.  From a postwar springer,  the legs and rods would work fine.  the prewar deluxe fork legs are the ones you have to worry about and those were not found on the dx models.  The legs have a much sharper curve at the top and shorther rods as well.


----------

